# Park-o-meter



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Was browsing the usual sellers, places. Noticed this up. Kind of unusual piece. Always good to see something else unusual


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

James,

There is a LIP with such a "complication", the LIP stop. I remember when the parkmeter started here in France, it was really a trauma.

Now in Paris, I don't pay, the fine is 11 euros when the parking cost for the whole day is 10 euros.

Bertrand


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

tranber70 said:


> Now in Paris, I don't pay, the fine is 11 euros when the parking cost for the whole day is 10 euros.


It hurts... but you have to admire the French. :thumbup:


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

tranber70 said:


> ............... I don't pay, the fine is 11 euros when the parking cost for the whole day is 10 euros


My local council charges Â£4 for all day, with a Â£60 penalty !!!!! - generously reduced to Â£30 if paid within 14 days.


----------

